# Probléme mail .Mac: oublié mon mot de passe



## e.mat (6 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un compte mail.com, mais lorsque je l'ouvre il me réclame un mot de passe.
Et, je ne me souvient plus de ce mot de passe !! donc, je ne peux pas envoyer de message, ni les lires, évidement !!??

J'aimerais changer de mot de passe ( et me le graver sur le front pour ne plus l'oublier   ), comment faire ??

je suis sur le serveur de smtp.mac.com et j'ai créer ce compte lorsque j'ai installé mon disc OS X.

que faire, que faire, que faire ???

MeRcI à vous ! 
 

A+


----------



## xanadu (8 Juillet 2005)

e.mat a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai un compte mail.com, mais lorsque je l'ouvre il me réclame un mot de passe.
> Et, je ne me souvient plus de ce mot de passe !! donc, je ne peux pas envoyer de message, ni les lires, évidement !!??
> 
> ...


Bonjour
Si tu n'as pas encore résolu ton problème:
C'est simple: site officiel .mac.com/mail/Member name/Forgot your password
Et tu choisis l'option qui te convient(soit par mail soit par question/réponse  secrète...)


----------



## Deb (9 Juillet 2005)

Et dans Trousseau d'accès, il n'est pas mémorisé?


----------

